# Turtle Use



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2008)

While searching for my deer yesterday, I found a recently deceased (and probably eaten) box turtle shell.  It still has the "door" flaps firmly attached and all the scale still on the bone.  I would like to preserve it in this condition if possible.

Any ideas from you backwoods folk???
How about the scientific community???
Perhaps academia could help???


----------



## Rabbitslayer97 (Oct 17, 2008)

dont quote me on spelling but shelak it it comes in a spray can give it 3 coat ant the scales will stay on and   be glossy ive dont it on some andit works pretty good


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks Rabbitslayer.  
Still wondering how to keep the doors attached.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2008)

I`m not sure how to keep em hooked together. If you apply a thin line of glue to em, they`ll stay put, but won`t be able to move.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 17, 2008)

In college we used watered down Elmers to both secure them & preserve, puts a pretty good shine on the shell, while holding them together!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 17, 2008)

My family and I are offended.  











Seriously though. Clean it up real good and just get a can of clear gloss and spray a couple of coats on it. They're really pretty left natural but I know a lady who used to gloss them and then paint 'em. Turned out beautiful! 

Post pics when you're done with it.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure how to keep em hooked together. If you apply a thin line of glue to em, they`ll stay put, but won`t be able to move.


If you could talk this man into posting a picture, I did something with a turtle shell once...


----------



## Bodab1974 (Oct 17, 2008)

They do have a spray epoxy that you can use,  just be carefull to move it somewhere that is dust and dirt free and give it 4 or 5 light coats on the bottom.  Shallack or epoxy on the top will make it shine too.


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 17, 2008)

2 part epoxy would keep it all together.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks to you all, and -- 

Turtlebug, I would never knowingly offend a lady, especially one with a bow in her hands.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 17, 2008)

I've got one made into a turkey call. Works like a slate call. But it's an old shell that's white.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 17, 2008)

Would you mind putting up a picture of that  turtle shell turkey call?  That sounds really interesting.  I have never seen anything like that.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 18, 2008)

I once secured the flaps with a thin piece of leather glued on inside and it worked like a hinge. Last year I reclaimed a gopher tortoise shell salvaged from Altamaha WMA. When I washed it all the colored scales started popping off. I used a crafts glue similar to Elmer's and glued them all back on. I then coated it with a thick clear acrylic spray.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 18, 2008)

sorry it took so long to get back, I had to go find it first.

I didn't make it myself as I would have tried to hide the epoxy. But it makes an excellent sound.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks Bill Mc.  I really like that.  I saw a white one in the woods yesterday.  I will pick it up today and see if it is sound enough to make a call out of.  The wood looks to be cedar, right?


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 19, 2008)

Thin cedar. The shell acts a sound board.


----------



## peanutzfarmer (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you should use turtle wax!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Oct 20, 2008)

Here is a slate call I made with a turtleshell...


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 23, 2008)

That really looks good.


----------

